# A few Fotos of my Frogs...



## ASCSOFT (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello

My Name is Michael and i came from Germany.
I breed Dendrobates since 20 Years. I will show you my Frogs. Allready and more on my Homepage www.dendrofrog.de
I hope you Enjoy my Photos...

greets

Micha


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Guten Tag, You have some nice frogs. I love the Colons!


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

Your site is very interesting. I especially like the part on pea aphids.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's a site translation. Looks nice! Google Translate


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

hehehe funny, I had just discovered your website the other day while surfing.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

beautiful frogs...those colon's are sweet.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice! Thank you for posting.


----------



## ASCSOFT (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello

Thanks for your Comments.

Here´s a closer Shot from the Colons. It´s Colon bocas del Drago.









And other Pumilios...


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Got any more pics of the Benedicta?


----------



## ASCSOFT (Sep 10, 2009)

maxdendros said:


> Got any more pics of the Benedicta?


Hi

Heres another...


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I lovethe Matecho...beautiful picture and frog


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

nice frogs


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Is that an escudo froglet?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome pictures of beautiful frogs!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet pics in deed, that last Colon Pic is amazing!!


----------



## ASCSOFT (Sep 10, 2009)

jfehr232 said:


> Is that an escudo froglet?


Hi

Yes, it´s an Escudo


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

The benedictas look great! very deep red!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a question. On your site under the drainage tip you show a pic of some drains http://www.dendrofrog.de/wp-content/gallery/technik/abfluss.gif Where can you buy these in larger sizes so they fit the typical drain hole of tanks? 

I just know they are not typically used as drains, but in water tanks for misting systems. But I do not know what they are called (in Deutsch  ).


----------



## ASCSOFT (Sep 10, 2009)

hexentanz said:


> I have a question. On your site under the drainage tip you show a pic of some drains http://www.dendrofrog.de/wp-content/gallery/technik/abfluss.gif Where can you buy these in larger sizes so they fit the typical drain hole of tanks?
> 
> I just know they are not typically used as drains, but in water tanks for misting systems. But I do not know what they are called (in Deutsch  ).


Hello

The Drains are Elektrik Parts. In German they call "Kabeldurchführungsverschraubungen" like this








They are for switch cabinets.
I use the M25 Size. They fit in a 25mm Hole.

greets
Micha


----------



## ASCSOFT (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello

My Room is allready under construction. But here a teaser...


















kind regards 
Micha


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

sweet!!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow... awesome room!


----------



## Darmon (Feb 25, 2009)

very impressive, what are the dimensions of the tank on the far left in the first picture?


----------



## brog32 (Oct 28, 2005)

WOW! That is a very clean looking setup.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

WOW! its right, great room!!


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nicely done, someday I'll have a setup like that hah


----------



## ASCSOFT (Sep 10, 2009)

Darmon said:


> very impressive, what are the dimensions of the tank on the far left in the first picture?


Hi

The Tank is 80x60x130cm


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice photos and frogs.


----------



## baba o'riley (May 9, 2010)

I am teased. amazing. maybe when i retire and kids have left home


----------

